# changement Apple Watch



## tristanWX (26 Juin 2017)

salut a tous

voila je possède depuis la sortie une Apple Watch série 0 elle est des bien mais il manque juste le GPS 
étant militaire adore utiliser pour le sport mais le problème est que je suis obligé de prendre 'iPhone 7 plus pour courir mais il est très grand pour le sport  (utilise strava)
donc ma question est faut il acheter une AW 2 ou attendre septembre si un new model qui va arrivé 
je n'ai pas trop envie de remettre 400 euros dans une montre surtout si dans 4 mois une nouvelle sort et fait un gros boum au niveau écosystème et design avec le futur iPhone 

a quel sont les Watch en occasion


----------

